# PGH, PA Pictures



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2020)

Craig Morrow's Bicycle Heaven swap Saturday pictures, going back tomorrow.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 6, 2020)

Pic #4, is that Ozzy?


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 7, 2020)

how much was the CWC roadmaster flat tank ??Thanks for all the pictures Howard ,you always come threw


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 7, 2020)

great pictures Howard , thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 7, 2020)

Does anyone know who owns these two Colsons and how I can get in touch with the owners if still available?  Thank you


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2020)

How was the turn out?


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 7, 2020)

Great to see that shows and swaps may be returning the 2nd half of the year.  Great pictures and it gives us hope for more shows/swaps in the future!  Thanks again for posting!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Howard. It almost feels like a return to normal to see people gathering for a swap meet again.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 5, 2020)

aThe next bike show swap meet is on this AUG 22 and 23 -- 2020,,,,,,join up info at bicycleheaven.org


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2020)

Colson SuperCruiser Aerocycle colors is rad!


----------

